# A few free patterns



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just a few

http://www.skeinqueen.co.uk/patterns.html


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks  I really like the scarf and some yarn in my stash that I think will work fine.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for the few. Sometimes it's the one that you want. I like the zig zag baby blanket. But then I like pretty colors - must be the kid in me.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for this site. I want to do fair isle type knitting and the bear Flossie will be fun to practice learning this type of knitting and I can give the finished bear away to huggable arms. mw


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks. Loved the zig zag baby blanket also.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you....


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

judyr said:


> Thank you for the few. Sometimes it's the one that you want. I like the zig zag baby blanket. But then I like pretty colors - must be the kid in me.


Same here


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you! Love the socks!

Betty


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Vole61 said:


> Just a few
> 
> http://www.skeinqueen.co.uk/patterns.html


Thank you.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

The knitted hearts with lavender to deter moths: where here in the USofA can I find dried lavender? Anyone with suggestions?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I just did a search on the computer and there are several websites that sell dried lavender. Give it a try.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

wwrightson said:


> Thanks. Loved the zig zag baby blanket also.


Yes, the zig zag baby blanket is an eye catcher! I printed the pattern.

Thank you so much for the link!

Elle


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

I just downloaded the socks pattern. One pair has a picot edge.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

judyr said:


> I just did a search on the computer and there are several websites that sell dried lavender. Give it a try.


Thanks, Judy, I did go on site and you are correct - gobs of sites to buy lavender. Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cute socks!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I downloaded the zigzag blanket pattern.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...have book marked the socks

Cheers


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Have filed for future use. :thumbup:


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Love the sox. Thanks for the link.
Hannet


----------

